# ...single in Mexico



## FoxIslander (Jun 10, 2014)

I have been visiting Mexico for over 20 years, most often Jalisco and BCS. My lovely wife and I had planned on retiring to Mexico this year, however as happens often in life...things have changed and I find myself newly single at 58 yrs old. My first inclination was that I would not continue my plans regarding Mexico, but after months of reconsidering, I am thinking I should not let this setback derail my dreams. I'm just curious how singles around my age feel about living in Mexico...no different than anywhere else? Any advice? I'm adventurous but very unlikely to hang out all day at Andale's. I'm not fluent, but get by quite well....thanks.

:rain: <--me in the PNW


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FoxIslander said:


> I have been visiting Mexico for over 20 years, most often Jalisco and BCS. My lovely wife and I had planned on retiring to Mexico this year, however as happens often in life...things have changed and I find myself newly single at 58 yrs old. My first inclination was that I would not continue my plans regarding Mexico, but after months of reconsidering, I am thinking I should not let this setback derail my dreams. I'm just curious how singles around my age feel about living in Mexico...no different than anywhere else? Any advice? I'm adventurous but very unlikely to hang out all day at Andale's. I'm not fluent, but get by quite well....thanks.
> 
> :rain: <--me in the PNW


I am sort of in the same boat as you. I didn't plan on moving to Mexico, nor did I plan on becoming single. But as you say, life is what happens to you while you are making plans. Awhile after my (now ex-) wife left, I was sent to Mexico by the Peace Corps. I stayed when the Peace Corps ended and have lived here happily and singly for nearly 9 years now. I have more friends here than I ever had in the US, mostly Mexican, but one or two from the US as well. Partly that is a function of having more time free to do things with other people. When I was working full time, the only people I ever saw were work related. It did take some time to meet people here. Many people mainly socialize with their family. The people I know are a mix of single people and a few with families.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never been married and had spent lots of time in Mexico before retiring here in 2007. When I arrived, I had a few friends waiting to help me get settled and since then have made a few more. I did try dating Mexican men and ended up in a relationship with one of them for a couple of years, but in the end, mostly because of cultural differences, we drifted apart. Most of the female friends I've made here are quite a bit younger than me, probably because I've found I generally have little in common with Mexican women my own age (70). Just my guess, but as an unattached foreign man of 58, I doubt you'll have trouble finding women to meet, both Mexican and expat. P.S. What is Andale's?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Maybe a walk-in bar?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Maybe a walk-in bar?


Cute, idea, RV, but is there such a thing as a drive-through bar?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Cute, idea, RV, but is there such a thing as a drive-through bar?


There are drive-through liquor stores. There are a couple I know about in Mazatlán. And one in Boulder, Colorado.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hi FoxIslander, you will have no trouble meeting women. Guaranteed. The issue, which if you're fluent you probably know, is that many Mexican women have the end goal of marriage and children. You are also expected to fill a role. All of which you may or may not want to do.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xolo said:


> Hi FoxIslander, you will have no trouble meeting women. Guaranteed. The issue, which if you're fluent you probably know, is that many Mexican women have the end goal of marriage and children. You are also expected to fill a role. All of which you may or may not want to do.


That's true for many Mexican women of child-bearing age, another good reason for dating older women!


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

The key to being happy single is to have activities that you enjoy wether in Mexico or the States.
Makes no difference if it's cards, gardening, volunteering, crafts, golf or cooking. You must make you happy. Reading, watching TV and hanging out gets old no matter where you are if that's all you have to do. Friends and new adventures are fun and exciting, but there are a lot of hours to fill each day. Be happy filling them.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

The tourist areas of Playa del Carmen Akumal and Tulum are full of expats and locals. I never had a problem finding a date and neither should you. I would also look into other activities such as fishing. There is some great bass fishing in Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> The tourist areas of Playa del Carmen Akumal and Tulum are full of expats and locals. I never had a problem finding a date and neither should you. I would also look into other activities such as fishing. There is some great bass fishing in Mexico.


Other than dating and fishing, what else is there to do in these beach resorts?


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Other than dating and fishing, what else is there to do in these beach resorts?


Anytime you get large numbers of expats in one location there are volunteer activities. I worked with KKIS, keeping kids in school. We organized fund raisers to buy and distribute school supplies, backpacks and shoes for the kids in the jungle schools. We also taught English at the schools.
Paamul was providing solar panels and batteries for villages that had no electricity so they could have a few lights and pump water. There are volunteer opportunities for pet shelters in Playa and other things besides just sitting at a beach bar all day. 
I organized a fire department as we all lived under palapas whose grass roofs touched one another.
There is plenty to do.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Woo! Putting the sexpat in expat!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Melaque is not a "resort" but it's on the beach in Jalisco. Lots of Gringos here in the winter (can't call them ex-pats) .... but enough year round if you want the contact.

Things to do ..... fishing, playing in the ocean, Rotary group, English language church, Spay and Neuter clinics, a good Spanish school a 1/2 hour up the coast ..... and my favorite - Adopt a Street - to keep it clean.

I live in the country and my two Canadian ****** neighbors are only here for the winter. Rest of the time I'm the only ******. I've taken on the project of driving two kids to school every day ..... and this is year 4 for one.

Tomorrow there is an Ejido election and I've been asked to be the bus for about 5 women to the meeting including one candidate.

Never an end to things when you get settled


----------



## FoxIslander (Jun 10, 2014)

...Andale's is a popular ****** bar in PV. I was just making the point that the bar scene wouldnt be for me. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## goodman12 (Jun 17, 2011)

The problem is the age gap in retirement areas. I am 63 in San Miguel and I would imagine the average age of woman here is 70


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*better never than late.*



goodman12 said:


> The problem is the age gap in retirement areas. I am 63 in San Miguel and I would imagine the average age of woman here is 70


No, the problem is replying to a thread over two years old.......LOL


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

no the problem is not recognizing the sex appeal of older women..ha ha..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> no the problem is not recognizing the sex appeal of older women..ha ha..


Indeed!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

goodman12 said:


> The problem is the age gap in retirement areas. I am 63 in San Miguel and I would imagine the average age of woman here is 70


But I don't suppose you'd see anything objectionable about dating a woman 7 years younger than you, huh?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Seven years older? Considering that women live longer, maybe that's about right !


----------

